# The Day After Tomorrow



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 1, 2006)

I looked for this thread, but couldn't find it. I know that I am really late on this movie, like a year, but I just recently got my hands on it after I checked over my "movies to get" list. This movie was amazing and well done! Shit is kind of scary too! And oh my God, the imagery of the sky's changings throughout the movie was done beautifully and artistically! The whole eye of the storm thing was crazy ass hell too! What did you guys think?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah, the Day after Tomorrow is really thought-provoking. I believe there is more truth in it than most people think. Katrina is the best example. It's only a matter of time that a still greater catastrophe will strike on us. Anyway, the film was nicely done and definitely makes people think about some issues that they didn't care much before.


----------



## kire (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes i loved this movie too!! Some parts were kind of slow, but i really love that kind of storyline...Disaster movies are top on my list! especially when theres a little truth to them..


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2006)

I hated it. I thought core owned it in every way. From acting, to CGI, to story, to the big ending result, it just seemed so much b etter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2006)

Is this the one that had them all stuck in the library, and then it all froze?

It was alright I suppose, to be honest I don't remember too much about it. I do remember that it had some thought provoking stuff in it though. But just a moderate movie I'd say.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I hated it. I thought core owned it in every way. From acting, to CGI, to story, to the big ending result, it just seemed so much b etter.




Wow, are you like serious?  And are you saying Core because they just showed it yesterday on FX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Wow, are you like serious?  And are you saying Core because they just showed it yesterday on FX?



Could be, I saw that on there, but didn't watch it.

I think it's just that crazymtf has a thing for Hillary Swank though. He likes his ladies manly.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2006)

Haha nah it's just a better movie, isaw them both in theaters but core was superior in everyway to me. Also enjoyed the story ALOT better.


----------



## Gene (Mar 1, 2006)

I remember seeing the bootleg. It was an awesome movie from what I remember. The special effects were awesome. I also liked this movie because it makes you think if this could ever happen or not.


----------



## Seany (Mar 2, 2006)

I love this movie! the wolves were the best


----------



## illusion (Mar 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I hated it. I thought core owned it in every way. From acting, to CGI, to story, to the big ending result, it just seemed so much b etter.



I also thought it was overrated, maybe I was expecting too much from it. I disagree with you about "The Core", though. That movie sucked and the CGI was nowhere near as good as The Day After Tommorrow!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 2, 2006)

It seems I am not the only person who really likes this movie. How was it overrated Illusion?


----------



## illusion (Mar 2, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> It seems I am not the only person who really likes this movie. How was it overrated Illusion?



I thought it was really slow. I happen to be a really big fan of these kinds of movies, but I just didn't feel sucked into the storyline. 

I was also expecting alot from this movie, since the previews looked incredible. When you go in with that mentality, you usually come out disappointed. Only a few movies have lived up to the hype.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2006)

^Yeah i was looking towards it but in the end it just didn't live up to what it looked like it. The core on the otherside looked Alright by pre-views but the movie was extremly good to me. I loved the story, for it seemed better, and the acting was better *Big thing for me*.


----------



## Chas3265 (Mar 2, 2006)

Eh the movies ok. Maybe it's because I've seen it way too many times and I'm gettin' kind of sick of it.


----------



## ~DmItrY~ (Mar 2, 2006)

This movie is totally cool! And wtf people?? Theres no way to compare the core and the day after tomorrow! I mean core is a cool movie too but the day after tomoro is so much better! I love this movie, its very realistic.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 2, 2006)

This movie was hilarious, possibly the funniest movie of last year.

I know it's not meant to be a comedy...But it was just so funny! More partisan nonsense really.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2006)

~DmItrY~ said:
			
		

> This movie is totally cool! And wtf people?? Theres no way to compare the core and the day after tomorrow! I mean core is a cool movie too but the day after tomoro is so much better! I love this movie, its very realistic.



More realistic then Core? Maybe but then again the acting sucked and the "BIG" cgi moments of the movie didn't really get me excited, core was just better.


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 2, 2006)

I loved the CGI--probably because that's where most of the effort went.

But, hey, who needs good acting or writing when you can make realistic waves?!


----------



## Wrathchild (Mar 2, 2006)

It was an alright movie, but the plot was crap. Some of the shit in the movie is completely impossible to happen...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Such as the giant hail and the helicopter freezing in mid-air.




I only liked it for the destruction and CGI.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 2, 2006)

And exactly how do you know that those can't happen?


----------



## Wrathchild (Mar 2, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> And exactly how do you know that those can't happen?




*Spoiler*: __ 



A little thing called Science, my friend. Hail _can_ become as big as they presented on the movie, but it'd probably just be one hailstone in the whole storm. It's impossible to have a whole storm of nothing but football-sized hailstones, mostly because of the weight. If one would approximately weigh 10 pounds, can you imagine hundreds (possibly thousands) of those 10-pound hailstones just floating above our heads? Also, the heat produced from them falling at a high speed would melt them down to quite a smaller size, in reality.
Basically, for the helicopters, the temperature would have to be impossibly low (for Earth) to freeze a moving helicopter almost instantly.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2006)

GradeSchoolNinja said:
			
		

> I loved the CGI--probably because that's where most of the effort went.
> 
> But, hey, who needs good acting or writing when you can make realistic waves?!



Me, Bad acting = Crap.


----------



## ~DmItrY~ (Mar 2, 2006)

> Me, Bad acting = Crap.


I agree, but in such moves like the day after tomorrow, it is good that they have at least _some_ kind of plot. 'cause the movie is basically focused of the relly cool-looking end-of-the-world version, not the actors  So its kinda hard to think of a nice plot...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2006)

I didn't enjoy the plot to much. I enjoyed core alot more then the plot for DAT.


----------



## ~DmItrY~ (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, the plot is pretty bad, but the CGI is very good.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 2, 2006)

Wrathchild said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That mumbo-jumbo part about the hail is understandable to a limit, especially when it comes to my mind.lol But about the helicopter scene; they were in the eye of the storm shit, that's the reason why they froze like that. I forgot exactly how low the temperature was when the eye of the storm appears, but they said it was cold enough to freeze the fuel and all that in the helicopters.


----------



## illusion (Mar 2, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> That mumbo-jumbo part about the hail is understandable to a limit, especially when it comes to my mind.lol But about the helicopter scene; they were in the eye of the storm shit, that's the reason why they froze like that. I forgot exactly how low the temperature was when the eye of the storm appears, but they said it was cold enough to freeze the fuel and all that in the helicopters.



Agreed, the movie explained that a fully grown Mammoth was frozen instantly and nobody could explain how this happened. I guess the storm is their explanation. Realistic? No, but plausible.


----------

